# BMQ / BMOQ - Smoking and Chewing Tobacco [Merged]



## BeyondTheNow (29 Jan 2018)

Jakeb said:
			
		

> Just wondering what the policy on chewing tobacco is at BMQ



People use it in the smoke pit on breaks and on weekends after indoc. (Of course there’re those who sneak it here and there, but it’s not advisable if you’d like to not face unnecessary consequences for yourself or possibly your pl mates.) If your staff catches you with a wad in your mouth during duty/teachable times (or when they’re inspecting your floor unexpectedly and you didn’t have time to hide/get rid of the evidence), it will not go over well. 

Some staff have allowed it during down time in the field much later in course, but that’s solely up to their discretion.


----------



## FinnO25 (24 Feb 2018)

You can bring the pipe and tin, but I'm telling you right now that you will not have the time to enjoy a smoke. Timings are tight and smoking is a privilege at CFLRS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Feb 2018)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> You can bring the pipe and tin, but I'm telling you right now that you will not have the time to enjoy a smoke. Timings are tight and smoking is a privilege at CFLRS.



What about evenings and weekends;  I was in instructor there a decade ago and there was always recruits out in the smoking areas after supper and weekends.


----------



## FinnO25 (24 Feb 2018)

When you are off indoc the time you have is yours, but the reality is that your staff don't have to give you smoke breaks.        
  "If timings are tight, you're not getting a light"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Feb 2018)

My point was more that you said "you won't have time for a smoke at CFLRS" and I am saying there are times you won't, and times you will.  So the pers who asked about their pipe, at some point in time, will have time to go light up.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Feb 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> My point was more that you said "you won't have time for a smoke at CFLRS" and I am saying there are times you won't, and times you will.  So the pers who asked about their pipe, at some point in time, will have time to go light up.



Yes. 

Finn025: In the future please make sure you’re clear/concise with advice you’re posting as fact. Just as you, yourself, counted on the accuracy of what others posted and what you were reading, other new users will expect the same.


----------



## FinnO25 (25 Feb 2018)

Correct I should have been more clear in my statement. I was however referring to the time it would take to pack and then light up a pipe. 
That is my mistake thank you for making me aware.
Regards, FinnO


----------



## Canadian_beast (4 Jul 2018)

Mason Jar said:
			
		

> In my opinion the reserves shouldn't be a "trial" sort of thing where you just test the waters out, because you're still in the military.  Reservists are trained to the same standard as reg force and if you're joining  the reserves with the intention of leaving immediately / in the near future you would be better off just applying for the regular forces when you're ready.



Okay full time it is. Can you dip/chew tobacco at bmq? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (4 Jul 2018)

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Can you dip/chew tobacco at bmq?



See original post.


----------

